# Looking for dnd players in Newcastle Australia



## dugan7f (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey all,

  Looking for players for some kind of dnd game in the Newcastle area. Our last game pretty much died due to scheduling problems, so we want to find a new player, or two or three, before we start a new campaign. Previously we were playing through the rise of the runelords adventure path using a mix of 3.0, 3.5 and pathfinder beta, depending on what book was closest. 

  As for the new game I think there was talk of an evil campaign using pathfinder or I could be convinced to attempt to do something for 4e. We play close to inner city Newcastle, on alternate Sundays, during the day.

  Just reply here or send me a pm or something.

  Thanks!


----------



## Deus Ex Machina (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi dugan. A friend of mine recently left our group when he moved to Newcastle from the Gold Coast. I’m sure he’d be keen for a game if the time and place are right, so I just sent you a PM with details.


----------



## the_dwarf (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Dugan,
Im the friend of Deus Ex. (btw, thanks Deus)
I've recently moved back to Newcs and am looking for a pen 'n paper game with some like minded peeps since now the only dice im rolling is online...
Have 3.5 and pathfinder rulebooks.
Give me a yell if you're still looking and i can drop by to say g'day some time.
cheers,
Jason


----------



## dugan7f (Jun 9, 2009)

PM sent the_dwarf!


----------

